# Swatch Electric Watch



## Actaurus (Apr 22, 2010)

I acquired this Swatch electric watch yesterday. A friend had found it in a drawer when he moved into a new office and knowing of my interest in watches gave it to me.

When I got it there was no sign of movement but with an external battery cover I hoped that was the problem. It turned out that a new Renata 390 got the "old" watch going.

The crystal was very badly scratched but a lot of polywatch and elbow grease brought it back to pretty good although there are still a couple of scratches I could not remove.

I found the watch very difficult to photograph as it has a black painted face and black hands - how weird is that. I kept getting reflections so I've put up all the ones I took. The body appears to be plastic and the flexible band is also black and I guess the black topside is also plastic. One other oddity is that the stem has a two stop pullout, as you might have with a quickset date, but there is no date. The hands are adjusted on the 2nd pullout. No hacking.

So my question is does anyone have any info whatever on this watch or something similar. Date, popularity etc. It is currently working well and keeping good time.

Now the piccies and thanks in advance.

Colin


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Going by the date on the bottom of the dial (which most Swatch have) it's from 1997/3 (I can't see clearly from your pictures)...

swatchandbeyond.com has a list of pretty much every Swatch made so try searching the year there.

As to popularity...well...it's not my cup of tea! But generally Swatches like that go for Â£25 maxiumum...any marks, scratches etc will obviously devalue it...


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

And technically it's not an electric watch...it's a Quartz battery watch...electric watches have transistors, tuning forks etc


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Actaurus said:


>


a swatch that i actually quite like the look of, that makes a change


----------



## Actaurus (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks levon2807 for the info. I looked on swatchandbeyond for 1992 - the date I have on the watch - and although I did not find this actual model, enough of them - with very similar bands - were there for me to see the style. You are right that this is a quartz but with so much " mechanics" on view I thought it might have been electric. But I'm told no electrics after the 70's.

Anyone else have views on a black watch dial with black hands? Even though there are cutouts on the dial, it's not easy to tell the time, but a good conversation piece.

Colin


----------



## back to the top (Sep 21, 2011)

Never knew search made one like this , quite interesting


----------

